# Taste Of The Wild



## Nick_C. (Jul 1, 2013)

I recently went to pet smart to get Kira A new collar, toys,treats,bones, etc... but when I looked for her food (Pedigree active at the time) I noticed they did not have it, they told me they do not carry non premium foods which stumped me because at the time I was thinking pedigree was one of the best then she confirmed to me its close to road kill lol. So I definitely did not want to serve her that anymore. I asked what they suggest, they said because she has pit in her they would suggest "Taste of the wild" The Roasted Venison & Bison Mix. I just started transitioning her to the new food and she seems to like it A LOT better. I would just like to know ya'll opinion on the food new food, is it a big up grade from pedigree? Is it one of the best? Thanks


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

HUGE upgrade from pedigree. Not the best food out there but much better for your dog. With any dog you want a grain free food but lots of these type of dogs have allergies to grain so even more so.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Its a super upgrade from Pedigree. But as for being one of the best, that's all subjective. What one person considers the best, might not even agree with someone elses dogs, or wallet lol.


----------



## Nick_C. (Jul 1, 2013)

Yea they were telling me about a grain free diet also. Thanks!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nick_C. (Jul 1, 2013)

BullyGal said:


> Its a super upgrade from Pedigree. But as for being one of the best, that's all subjective. What one person considers the best, might not even agree with someone elses dogs, or wallet lol.


Haha that part. The bag I bought was $30 and its only 15lbs. Definitely kinda costly but if its much more better than its a must!! Thanks

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ashley (Dec 27, 2012)

Def much better I had my pup on it for awhile he did good on it he jus got to be where he didn't eat it real good

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Nick_C. said:


> Haha that part. The bag I bought was $30 and its only 15lbs. Definitely kinda costly but if its much more better than its a must!! Thanks
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You will be able to feed your dog a smaller portion of that food though since its a MUCH higher fat and protein content than pedijunk. Me and Bullygal both feed our dogs 4health from Tractor Supply. I give $36 for a 30 lb bag of food and its similar to TOW. I think ive heard it called the generic version. I feed the whitefish and potato because it makes their hair shiny. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CajunRose1313 (Jun 24, 2013)

We have a 10 week old pit puppy and TW is the food we put him on after we bought him. He was on Pedagree puppy originally. He is doing great on it. He doesn't have the bloating or the massive amount of pooping he did on Pedigree once we transitioned completely to TW. He seems to be a lot more satisfied after eating. We feed him twice a day.
He also seems to be growing and developing good muscle tone better on this food.
I've had puppies before but after researching" a lot" of foods we are very pleased with our sedition.
Granted, it is more expensive than other foods. But really since he is eating on a schedule and the recommended amount the bag does last a good while.
I hope this helped. Best of luck and good health to you and your puppy.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nick_C. (Jul 1, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> You will be able to feed your dog a smaller portion of that food though since its a MUCH higher fat and protein content than pedijunk. Me and Bullygal both feed our dogs 4health from Tractor Supply. I give $36 for a 30 lb bag of food and its similar to TOW. I think ive heard it called the generic version. I feed the whitefish and potato because it makes their hair shiny.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes once she is fully transitioned I will feed her smaller portions. About the coat tho, I heard feeding a raw egg a day will help the coat.. is this true.?? What are some foods I could feed her for her coat.?


----------



## Nick_C. (Jul 1, 2013)

CajunRose1313 said:


> We have a 10 week old pit puppy and TW is the food we put him on after we bought him. He was on Pedagree puppy originally. He is doing great on it. He doesn't have the bloating or the massive amount of pooping he did on Pedigree once we transitioned completely to TW. He seems to be a lot more satisfied after eating. We feed him twice a day.
> He also seems to be growing and developing good muscle tone better on this food.
> I've had puppies before but after researching" a lot" of foods we are very pleased with our sedition.
> Granted, it is more expensive than other foods. But really since he is eating on a schedule and the recommended amount the bag does last a good while.
> ...


Thanks! I will definitely look into TOW.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Here is an online place to buy dog food if its cheaper for u.... Taste of the Wild High Prairie Dry Dog Food

TotW is a big upgrade from pedigree but like everyone else said, not the best.

personally i feed this...ACANA Wild Prairie Regional Formula Grain-Free Dry Dog Food
like BullyGal said tho, it doesnt fit everyone's financial situation.


----------



## Nick_C. (Jul 1, 2013)

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> Here is an online place to buy dog food if its cheaper for u.... Taste of the Wild High Prairie Dry Dog Food
> 
> TotW is a big upgrade from pedigree but like everyone else said, not the best.
> 
> ...


Thank you!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Nick_C. said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


no problem  and welcome to GP!


----------



## Coyne1981 (Mar 5, 2013)

Nick_C. said:


> Yes once she is fully transitioned I will feed her smaller portions. About the coat tho, I heard feeding a raw egg a day will help the coat.. is this true.?? What are some foods I could feed her for her coat.?


I believe a raw egg everyday is too much. The problem is it can bind biotin. They are good, just not everyday. Heres a good thread on the subject:

http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/46201-feeding-eggs-raw-cooked-k9s.html

Also, fish oil capsules are good for the coat.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Nick_C. said:


> Yes once she is fully transitioned I will feed her smaller portions. About the coat tho, I heard feeding a raw egg a day will help the coat.. is this true.?? What are some foods I could feed her for her coat.?


One a day is too much. One a week is probably ok and I know a lot of people use fish oil and coconut oil. I feed the whitefish food and my dogs are all nice and slicked out 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nick_C. (Jul 1, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> One a day is too much. One a week is probably ok and I know a lot of people use fish oil and coconut oil. I feed the whitefish food and my dogs are all nice and slicked out
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Awesome thank you!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nick_C. (Jul 1, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> One a day is too much. One a week is probably ok and I know a lot of people use fish oil and coconut oil. I feed the whitefish food and my dogs are all nice and slicked out
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Whats the youngest I can start feeding her the egg and fish oils.?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I used to feed TOTW High Prairie and my dogs thrived on it but it is made by Diamond and they have a lot of recalls and the quality of ingredients is questionable. I switched to Acana Grasslands oh about 12 bags ago (they have a buyer rewards program: buy 12 get one free and I just got my free bag) and I think my dogs did better on TOTW - Loki's is having some flaking issues that are not clearing up by the addition of salmon oil once a day to his feed. I might try a different flavor of Acana and see how we do - if there's no improvement I'll have to try something else. 

It's really about the quality for the price IMO and what your dogs do well on. For me, I feel they were doing better on the TOTW so I am back to the drawing board for now.


----------



## Nick_C. (Jul 1, 2013)

Carriana said:


> I used to feed TOTW High Prairie and my dogs thrived on it but it is made by Diamond and they have a lot of recalls and the quality of ingredients is questionable. I switched to Acana Grasslands oh about 12 bags ago (they have a buyer rewards program: buy 12 get one free and I just got my free bag) and I think my dogs did better on TOTW - Loki's is having some flaking issues that are not clearing up by the addition of salmon oil once a day to his feed. I might try a different flavor of Acana and see how we do - if there's no improvement I'll have to try something else.
> 
> It's really about the quality for the price IMO and what your dogs do well on. For me, I feel they were doing better on the TOTW so I am back to the drawing board for now.


Thanks for the input, Taste of the wild also has a buyers award I think it every 10 bags I dont remember exactly what the lady at the feed store told me. But so far Kira's loving the new taste so now im just waitin to see result difference in her weight and go from there.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Nick_C. said:


> Whats the youngest I can start feeding her the egg and fish oils.?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Um I don't really know that answer. I use fish oil now but mine are all dogs. I would say 6 months or so?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I give raw eggs, fish oil and coconut oil mixed in with the dry food. I do the cocnut oil and fish oil every day and the raw egg a couple times a week, usually twice. I have never had any problems with the egg or the oils. With my current pup I started the egg around 5 months. However, I use organic eggs, which are completely different that regular eggs.


----------



## Coyne1981 (Mar 5, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> I give raw eggs, fish oil and coconut oil mixed in with the dry food. I do the cocnut oil and fish oil every day and the raw egg a couple times a week, usually twice. I have never had any problems with the egg or the oils. With my current pup I started the egg around 5 months. However, I use organic eggs, which are completely different that regular eggs.


Yes organic only for sure. And I started my pup on eggs at 3 months with no issues.


----------



## Echo4delta (Apr 3, 2013)

I did the exact same thing! everything in hawaii is expensive even the crappiest dog food. but I switch to taste of the wild and my dog eats it likes there's no tomorrow.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nick_C. (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks everybody you`ve helped A LOT.!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sonic LT (Jun 18, 2013)

I've been feeding my pup TOTW since she was 10 weeks, can't say if it's been the best or worst, because that's all she been on. But I just started her on fish pills 2 weeks ago and she is 9 months now. But she has been having this horrible gas lately. I give her some yogurt and an egg twice a week in her food. But Im not sure what's causing the gas. Her food is almost gone, so maybe I'll try a different flavor. Unless someone can recommend something else in the $50 for 30lbs bag range


----------



## Coyne1981 (Mar 5, 2013)

Sonic LT said:


> I've been feeding my pup TOTW since she was 10 weeks, can't say if it's been the best or worst, because that's all she been on. But I just started her on fish pills 2 weeks ago and she is 9 months now. But she has been having this horrible gas lately. I give her some yogurt and an egg twice a week in her food. But Im not sure what's causing the gas. Her food is almost gone, so maybe I'll try a different flavor. Unless someone can recommend something else in the $50 for 30lbs bag range


If shes been on TOTW this long and she has not had gas I dont think thats the issue. Its probably the eggs. When did you start with the eggs and fish oil?


----------



## Sonic LT (Jun 18, 2013)

Coyne1981 said:


> If shes been on TOTW this long and she has not had gas I dont think thats the issue. Its probably the eggs. When did you start with the eggs and fish oil?


The eggs has been 2 months now, and the fish oil like 2 weeks now. I'm going to cut the eggs and yogurt to once a week, but would like to keep giving her the fish oil everyday. And I only give her one pill which I think is 1000


----------



## Dexter mom (Jul 3, 2013)

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> Here is an online place to buy dog food if its cheaper for u.... Taste of the Wild High Prairie Dry Dog Food
> 
> TotW is a big upgrade from pedigree but like everyone else said, not the best.
> 
> ...


Have you seen the puppy food for sale anywhere. I see it on their site but cannot find it online for sale.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Dexter mom said:


> Have you seen the puppy food for sale anywhere. I see it on their site but cannot find it online for sale.


The tow puppy food? I just bought some at tractor supply a week ago or so.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dexter mom (Jul 3, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> The tow puppy food? I just bought some at tractor supply a week ago or so.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I was wondering about the acana food. I have only checked online.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Dexter mom said:


> I was wondering about the acana food. I have only checked online.


Acana is all life stages,. Any of their formulas can be fed to a puppy


----------



## Dexter mom (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks just like the taste of the wild.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Unlike TOTW, far better quality ingredients used..


----------

